# Mahler Symphony #4 - Hannigan/GSO - Oct. 1st.



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The Gothenburg Symphony will be live streaming a Haydn/Mahler concert with their Principal Guest Conductor, Barbara Hannigan, on October 1st at 8pm CEST. The program, which is free on their GSOplay site is:

Haydn - Symphony #44
Mahler - Symphony #4

https://www.gso.se/en/gsoplay/video/mahlers-heavenly-music/

The soloist for the Mahler symphony will be the soprano Barbara Hannigan so one hopes that conductor and soloist get along well and agree on tempo


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I think Haydn and Mahler make a great combo. After all, the beginning of Mahler's 2nd is vaguely reminiscent of the Il Terremoto from Haydn's Seven Last Words of Christ.

*[ 1:08:05 ]*


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Becca said:


> The Gothenburg Symphony will be live streaming a Haydn/Mahler concert with their Principal Guest Conductor, Barbara Hannigan, on October 1st at 8pm CEST. The program, which is free on their GSOplay site is:
> 
> Haydn - Symphony #44
> Mahler - Symphony #4
> ...


Man, I don't know how she does it, conducting while singing. Amazing. I'll have to ch eck it out.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up - one for the diary.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Here is the concert. I wouldn't describe it as one of the top performances that I've heard but better than some, not surprising as it is the first time that she has conducted the work (not the first time she has sung it,) but it is interesting and I look forward to hearing her do it again after she has some more experience with the symphony (and Mahler in general).






The Mahler starts at approx. 64mins 30secs.


----------

